# Parker Duck Boat Paints



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have used Parker on multiple occasions. They are indeed 1 part and quite durable. However, over the years of trial and error I have settled on a different brand for the base coat. BLP Mobile Paint - gets my vote. These are industrial paints.

BLP has an entire line of various paint choices. Can not give an opinion of any other than the skiff paint for I have not used them. If they are anything like the skiff paint - they will be tough stuff.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

I've probably spent 12 hours rummaging through different forums and websites on how to paint aluminum hulls. Everybody has an opinion and thinks they are right. CAN I PLEASE JUST HAVE SOME FLAT BLACK PAINT!? I can't find anywhere that sells it. I got close with Parker Duck Boat Paints but they did not have flat black. I'm getting sick of this.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Google search "flat black marine paint". 

Blue Water has some options (Mega Gloss 1-Part Topside Polyurethane Enamel, Flat Black, Gallon - Blue Water Marine Paint 8706G). You won't find it under "camouflage marine paint".

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Parker has flat black paint. It is not in their boat paint area, but it is in their duck decoy paint. It sticks well to plastic so I would be led to believe that it would do well on properly prepped aluminum.

www.decoypaint.com


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. On it! [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------

